# How often do you water change?



## Siamese Fighting Fish (May 8, 2011)

I have a 1 gallon or so and I am told to do it once a day :/.
With my old Betta, he lived a long time and we did weekly changes.

So tell me


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

In my .5 gallon (QT tank), whenever there is a betta in it I do 100% daily water changes. 
In my 1.5 gallon every second or third day I do a 50% water change and at the end of the week I do a 100% water change.
In my filtered 3 gallon I do 50% in the middle of the week and 50% at the end of the week.
In my filtered & cycled 5 gallon I do 50% at the end of the week.


----------



## Rhondabelle (Mar 15, 2011)

In my 1 gallon I do 100% changes ever 2-3 days. I try for every 2 days. When he was in a half gallon I did a 100% change every day (but sometimes, with life, he had to go two days).


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

In my 1 gallon it was an everday thing. It had to be. The film on the top, the cloudiness in the bowl, the way my fish got less active, it was something that I couldn't ignore. You'll notice a considerate bit of personality change in your fish friend from the build up of ammonia. Seriously it tool me 10 minutes to clean everythinin the bowl and fill it back up. I think you can donate that much of your time for your fish's well being.

In my 2 gallon, also daily water changes.

Now in the 2.5 gallons I do 50%, skip a day, 100%, skip a day, 50%, skip a day, etc. Water is always crystal clear and always have super happy fish.

My 5 gallon I do about 80% weekly and clean fully every 2 weeks.

The 20 gallon was 50% weekly. Cleaned the plants every so often. That was it.

Good luck!!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

i have a 2 gallon, i do 100% once a week, plus one or two 50% changes in between.

if you upped your tank size, you'd probably have to do less changes.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

In my 5 gallon cycled I barely have to clean it for the record... It's definitely WAY less upkeep compared to the 2.5s...

Timed myself today. To do BOTH my 2.5s it was 10 minutes total.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

1 Gallon with filter, every week and half


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

newarkhiphop said:


> 1 Gallon with filter, every week and half


REALLY???? I have two 2 gals. with filters & do water changes twice a week! :-?

And anything under 2 gals. (I have a couple 1 3/4 gals.), I clean THREE times a week even though they have filters. 

Heck, even my filtered 5 gal. tanks get water changes twice a week!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> REALLY???? I have two 2 gals. with filters & do water changes twice a week! :-?
> 
> And anything under 2 gals. (I have a couple 1 3/4 gals.), I clean THREE times a week even though they have filters.
> 
> Heck, even my filtered 5 gal. tanks get water changes twice a week!


yup every week and half i do a full water change and clean out on his 1 gallon, been doing it that way since i got him which has been almost a month n a half ago and so far so good eating well, swimming well, making huge bubble nest. I keep his water @ 80 degree constantly too. Again this probably what just works with my fish might be different for others


----------



## Rhondabelle (Mar 15, 2011)

laughing said:


> In my 1 gallon it was an everday thing. It had to be. The film on the top, the cloudiness in the bowl, the way my fish got less active, it was something that I couldn't ignore. You'll notice a considerate bit of personality change in your fish friend from the build up of ammonia. Seriously it tool me 10 minutes to clean everythinin the bowl and fill it back up. I think you can donate that much of your time for your fish's well being.


In my opinion it depends on the fish. I've had some very messy bettas and some very clean ones. This particular fish is NOT a messy fish. There is no film on top, the water doesn't get cloudy, and there is no change in his activity level. A messy fish in a 1 gallon I would certainly clean the tank every day, and if the ammonia levels with this one started to build up like crazy I would do it once a day, but they don't, so I do it every 2-3 days


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a one gallon tank and have changed it every day of the past, er, two days I've had my fish, haha. But I just don't feel like I can avoid it because the water seems to get so cloudy overnight and like someone else mentioned, some icky film on the top of the water. I never had that when I had fish in just ordinary glass fish bowls. *snivels*

I ordered a 2 gallon and the store sent me 1 gallon, which I paid the price of and it was much less expensive.. so I kept it. Mistake! I think I need that one.. maybe with more space, the water won't be quite so foul so quickly.

But I'm using this thread as an excuse to rant. Sorry. :shock:
Answer to question: Daily.


----------

